
Results of Pair Programming Experiment - elpassion
http://blog.elpassion.com/the-pair-programming-experiment-part-iii-the-results/
======
imakesoft
Very interesting. Thanks for sharing. I would like to see something similar
relating to design e.g. Pair designing vs. Solo designing. :)

